
Ask HN: Is there a best practices for jQuery in 2020? - dhruvkar
I&#x27;m writing a basic front-end for a Django app. I just need a liiitttle js to smooth things UX-wise. I don&#x27;t know any JS frameworks and I&#x27;m not vanilla JS savvy.<p>Having used jQuery in the past, I think it would be fine for my use case. However, I don&#x27;t want to end up with a mess on the front-end.<p>How do I write jQuery that doesn&#x27;t end up that way? Is there a canonical text or set of best practices I can follow?
======
smt88
jQuery was a tool to make DOM manipulation more concise and work across
browsers. You don’t need it in 2020 at all. Use vanilla JS.

You also don’t need a framework yet. Just write code encapsulated by functions
until it becomes a pain to maintain, and then look at frameworks.

~~~
dhruvkar
I see, so vanilla JS will work across browsers, mobile and all?

That's a load off, I'll focus on vanilla then.

